# 1937? Mead Ranger project



## fboggs1986 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have been working on this ladies Ranger for a while now and just finished it up today. Thanks again Dave(tinker) for helping me straighten the fork. Love the color of this bike and the OG paint cleaned up great. I believe it is a 37' but cannot find much on it. This one is a rider for the wife. 
Thanks,
Frank





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice color, came out real nice.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 10, 2017)

Great bike, hope you find a tank for it someday!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 10, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Great bike, hope you find a tank for it someday!




Yea that would be cool!  And a delta silver ray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 10, 2017)

Silverays come up all the time. Green Ranger ladies hanging tanks not so much. 

Whenever I see good original bikes like this I always wonder where the missing parts ended up. 

You could always match the paint and distress it while you wait to hit the tank jackpot


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 10, 2017)

NICE BIKE.
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2017)

Love this one Frank.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 10, 2017)

Or just go to your local locksmith and give them the code on the lock for a Yale jr key. My local guy charges $10..


----------

